# Desert Roundup



## barry richardson (Jan 12, 2016)

I think I'm about the only member in the Phoenix area since Shadetree headed off to the hills, but just letting yall know about this turning event here Feb 26-28. Similar to SWAT I Imagine. I went a couple of years ago and had a good time http://www.azwoodturners.org/DWR/ will definitely be stopping by, mostly to eyeball gear, and see if there are any specials on Demo lathes, etc...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 12, 2016)

Is this an annual event? Chuck


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 12, 2016)

Nature Man said:


> Is this an annual event? Chuck


They do it every other year...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

